# DLink DI-624 Router losing configuration information



## router_novice (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a DSL connection and am using a DLink DI-624 router. I am trying to set up a web server and permit access to the web server from internet. I have followed instructions from DLink documentation to configure port forwarding to permit access to the web server (the web server is on a static ip address). I have specified the forwarding to be applicable "always". However, I keep losing the configuration every day (I guess sometime after the date changes. The configuration is active when I leave work at night, but is gone when I return in the morning). I am not able to find any troubleshooting/resolution tips in DLink documentation. I have tried to connect the router through a UPS (just in case power irregularities are causing the problem) with no luck. Can any of you help??? I am a newcomer to networking/routers/firewalls.

Also, is there a way I can configure port forwarding to permit access to multiple web servers?

Thanks,


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you tried upgrading the firmware?

As for the multiple web servers, you can only forward a port to one computer/server. If you use a different port for each server you can then forward each port to a specific server.


----------



## router_novice (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thanks whardman*

Thanks for the suggestion. Will try to upgrade the firmware and see if that will help.

On the issue of permitting access to multiple web servers, do you mean forwarding one port (say port 80) to Server1, a different port (say port 3000) to Server2, etc? If I use different static ip addresses, can I forward the port 80 for each of those ip addresses to a different web server? I apologize if this question seems very basic, I am not familiar with networking/routing.

Appreciate your time & help.

Thanks!


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

router_novice said:


> On the issue of permitting access to multiple web servers, do you mean forwarding one port (say port 80) to Server1, a different port (say port 3000) to Server2, etc?


Yes.



router_novice said:


> If I use different static ip addresses, can I forward the port 80 for each of those ip addresses to a different web server?


No. The incomming request will only have your WAN ip address and not your LAN (private) address. There will be no way for the router to determine which computer the request is for. Port forwarding forwards EVERY incomming request to the specified computer on that port reguardless of content. The only way to have multiple web servers on a private network and have them all on the same port accessible from the internet is to have a gateway with ISA Server or a similar program.


----------



## router_novice (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks whardman. Appreciate your help. Will try your suggestions & come back if I continue to have problems.


----------

